# Error while installing a Hotfix



## Msradell (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm trying to install a hotfix to Microsoft Excel (2899484) and when I start to install the hotfix I get the error: "An Error Occurred While Running Detection". No error code is given. Any idea what could be causing this problem


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

Do you have either Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1) or Service Pack 2 (SP2) installed? These are Prerequisites to the HOT FIX.

(2460049) <---- Service Pack 1 ----- List of all Office 2010 SP1 packages

(2687455) <---- Service Pack 2 ----- List of all Office 2010 SP2 packages


----------



## Msradell (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes, I have both Service Packs installed and all other updates installed without problems. It's just this one that has problems!


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

_SFC -System File Checker - Instructions_ 
Click on _Start > All Programs > Accessories_
Right-click on the _Command Prompt_ entry
Select _Run as Administrator_ and accept the UAC prompt - the Elevated Command Prompt window should pop up.
At the Command prompt, type
*SFC /SCANNOW*
and hit the Enter key
Wait for the scan to finish - make a note of any error messages - and then reboot.

Upload the CBS.log file (compressed, please!) to your reply.

ALSO:

Please download and save the CheckSUR tool from http://support.microsoft.com/kb/947821 
(you'll need to look in the details for Windows 7, downloading from the Microsoft Download Center)

Run it - The tool can take anywhere from 5 mins to a couple of hours to run (or 'Install') depending on how much it has to do, and may exit silently - it may appear to freeze for most of that time, but be patient.
The result is logged in the C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CheckSUR.log file - and an archive …\checksur.persist.log file

Then zip the CheckSUR.log and upload it to your reply


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can repair your Microsoft Office program. Go Start/Search and type *appwiz.cpl *and press enter. 
In the Programs and Features, right click the Microsoft Office and choose Uninstall. Another menu pops up asking if you would like to Add or Remove programs from Office, Remove (uninstall) Office or *Repair Office*. Try Repairing Office then run the Hotfix again.


----------



## Msradell (Feb 29, 2008)

*Log Files*

Attached are the log files that were generated my running the diagnostics.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

There are no errors in either the CBS or CheckSUR logs - this does seem to be a problem specific to Office, and a repair install of Office as recommended by Spunk.funk should work ok.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

@NoelDP just to clarify for the OP, it is _not_ a* Repair Install *_per se_, rather, just a _repair,_ All of your Microsoft Office Files will remain intact and the same, it will just repair the Microsoft Office Program, replace any missing program files, including *Excel.* Hopefully, that will fix your problem


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

Point taken


----------

